# Blowout Bowl



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Called out to a report of a leaking flushometer.

I sat on the seat, facing the wall, rebuilt the valve and then flushed the bowl to test the repair. 

The front of the bowl blew out.

First time I've ever seen this happen, but I've only been doing this stuff for 38 years. :wheelchair:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Time for a diet? Lol


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry about the picture guys. I can't figure out how to rotate it after I uploaded it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

did you have air in the line?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Kicked with a steeltoe boot


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/11/toilet-explosion-leaves-man-afraid-to-flush/


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

:no: No air in the pipes. I arrived and it was running, I shut off the water at the fixture and made the repair.

Anyway, Its in a bank office and in the women's RR.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/11/toilet-explosion-leaves-man-afraid-to-flush/



I've actually seen this happen to a tank type toilet but I've never seen the front of a bowl blow off from a flush.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

could of been cracked and it just needed a little help to finally break off....whose gona $$ for that one?


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Found this at a local High School a few years ago.

A Shot Put.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I remember m-80s flush good, they have water proof fuses...........all in the timing on where you wanted them to go boom...LOL


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Jamie
You sure you didn't have beans for lunch?


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

After Mexican food


----------

